# Reps Link in Reviews not working



## Sandy VDH (May 8, 2009)

I am trying to contact the Texas Rep, however, this is all I get when I hit the rep links page in the USA Central area.

http://tug2.com/RnR/RepLinks.aspx?ResortArea=5

However nothing is on the page except the general tug email address.

I have some pictures to provide for a brand new resort, but I don't know how to contact the correct rep.

Sandy


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2009)

replinks are merely links that are uploaded by the review manager for that area, there dont appear to be any for texas.

to contact the review manager, simply browse to the review in quesiton and click on "contact review manager"...that link is on every review page.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Brian

I forgot that there were links down at the resort level.

S


----------



## TUGBrian (May 9, 2009)

no problem!


----------

